# hello from scotland, thought you might like to see a couple of my bows



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## wa11ace (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

liked your bows did you build or buy them ? my great grandmother was from scotland her family name was Bruce . can a person buy recurve bows from scotland ? thanks,Pete53


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Wallace. I am interested to know more about that bow with the lion crest (or chimera) on it. Is that a particular manufacturer that made that bow? I have never looked at any bows that aren't explicitely sold in the United States. I really haven't seen that before. Thanks again.


----------



## wa11ace (Apr 24, 2013)

both bows were made in the scottish borders in the 1960s by a company called royal scots bows which i believe was owned by George Birnie. There is a company called Border Archery at Kelso who make fantastic bows of all styles


----------



## wa11ace (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I could build bows like these, they were left to me by my father. Both bows are Royal Scots bows. There is a company called Border Archery who make lovely bows and are based nr Kelso in Scottish borders.


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Those bows are very nice despite how old they are. I am going to do a bit of research on these bows. If I come across anything interesting I will be sure to share.


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

http://brian.ckupris.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1772&g2_serialNumber=2

Wallace,

I looked into George Birnie and what an incredible story. George was the Scottish target champion at age 17. The Royal Scots bows he made are truly one of a kind. Some of these other bows he made like the one above have their riser's milled out. I have never seen bows like this before. There is quite a following for these bows since George only made bows under the name Royal Scots for less than 10 years. He also did quite a bit of bow building in America; even worked for Ben Pearson and developed the 1974 line of hyper kinetic bows. 

It appears that "The Scots Guard" is a more common model George made; but the "Roy Roy" was a little different. The bow looks identical to a "Rob Roy" model I saw on another site. 

I'm glad I looked into this thread. Do you shoot these bows at all?


----------



## wa11ace (Apr 24, 2013)

i think the Roy Roy is a mistake and should be Rob Roy, the bows are shot but not often as I'd hate for them to get damaged in any way.


----------

